# My knives using WB wood.



## Nowski (Nov 26, 2013)

Figured I should start sharing some of my knives that feature WB wood.

This first one is ying yang scales from Chris/ Justturnin.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## myingling (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman (Nov 26, 2013)

Very nicely done. Super looking wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justturnin (Nov 26, 2013)

I love seeing that knife......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 26, 2013)

Great choice of wood on a nice looking knife!!!! Looks like it might open a beer too ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nowski (Nov 26, 2013)

This is one of my oyster knife designs that is fully capable of shucking a beer as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justturnin (Nov 26, 2013)

Nowski said:


> This is one of my oyster knife designs that is fully capable of shucking a beer as well.




Confirming what we knew...... Your knives shuck.  Is this thing on? Ohh come on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nowski (Nov 26, 2013)

justturnin said:


> Confirming what we knew...... Your knives shuck.  Is this thing on? Ohh come on.



Haha I guess you can say that.


----------



## Nowski (Nov 26, 2013)

Here is one of my Sewee Shuckers in Spalted Maple Burl from isaacrapelje.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Molokai (Nov 26, 2013)

I love the ying yang, thats great knife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 26, 2013)

Both are great! Keep 'em coming!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 27, 2013)

I really like the design and you can not go wrong with Ying Yang wood. 

What kind of steel are you using for the shuckers. I would also like to know how you are heat treating and what rockwell are you shooting for. My brother is an oysterman in Cape Cod and one of these days I want to make him one.


----------



## Nowski (Nov 27, 2013)

Foot Patrol: Thanks, I plan to buy a lot more of the Ying-yang scales from Chris as I really like them. The steel I use on my Shuckers is 304 Stainless for corrosion resistance. 304 is not heattreatable but has enough tensile strength to do the job. They are 1/8 thick and I worked on the design a good bit to accommodate using the 304. I do not have a cutting edge on my design as its not really needed. I have sold a lot more than a couple and everyone seems to enjoy them. If I have to to do a different design say with a narrower/thinner blade I would use AEB-L and shoot for 56-57 Rockwell.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 27, 2013)

Nowski said:


> If I have to to do a different design say with a narrower/thinner blade I would use AEB-L and shoot for 56-57 Rockwell.



Thanks Shannon. I have an order from Aldo coming with AEB-L so I may give it a try. It is .130 in thickness so I have room to play with.


----------



## Nowski (Nov 27, 2013)

That should work great. Good luck.


----------



## SENC (Nov 27, 2013)

Shannon - love those shuckers! I'd love to send you a piece of wood for a handle and buy one from you... or trade you for a good bit of wood. Love the one with the beer opener.

By the way, where in SC are you? I'm just above the SC line in Whiteville NC (se corner of NC)


----------



## Nowski (Nov 27, 2013)

SENC: I would be up for a trade for sure after the New Year as i am filled with orders till then. I love bartering shoot isn't that what we are here at WB for.

I am in Summerville just west of Charleston.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2013)

awe shucks.....Those are pretty sweet shuckers!


----------



## SENC (Nov 27, 2013)

You're in a great part of the world!

I'm certainly in no hurry, so just shoot me a PM whenever you're ready and we'll work something out (and post it up). Can't think of anything better than combining a favorite piece of wood with a tool to eat one of my favorite foods that is made by a fellow WBite.



Nowski said:


> SENC: I would be up for a trade for sure after the New Year as i am filled with orders till then. I love bartering shoot isn't that what we are here at WB for.
> 
> I am in Summerville just west of Charleston.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nowski (Dec 10, 2013)

One I just finished with Black Cherry Burl from aerocustomexotics- Bill. I love this stuff, one of my favorite domestic woods. I plan on Hoarding a good bit if anyone has any.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

